# Gästepass gesucht



## ProtKenny (27. Juli 2012)

Huhu,

auch ich suche einen Gästepass für Diablo 3. Wenn also jemand einen entbehren kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank!


----------

